# Newbie needing help



## Kourt101606 (Apr 6, 2011)

I created this post earlier this week. viewtopic.php?f=8&t=10669
And I could really use some help. I'm having to keep a space heater on costantly because I can't get anyone to help me with CHE. I have not had my hedgehogs long and I didn't realize how warm they needed to stay. I had researched hedgehogs for a long time and until I found this website everywhere had said keep it 70 to 80. I had been having them stay at 72 until I found the correct temperature. I really don't want to risk them going into hibernation. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I just want to make sure I am giving them the best care possible.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you I have no exp. with a CHE setup,i'm sure someone will chimne in soon.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I use a CHE...happily  ...what do you need to know?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If you can't wait for one of us to reply, this thread has a lot of info and may be able to answer your questions: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579


----------



## Kourt101606 (Apr 6, 2011)

MissC said:


> I use a CHE...happily  ...what do you need to know?


I posted in a previous thread asking about what size bulb would be good to use for a 106 quart sterilite container. A 100 watt or a 60 watt. Also is a 8.5" or a 10" lamp better to use. Also I wasn't sure what type of thermostat was better. I posted a link to all of these items to this post.viewtopic.php?f=8&t=10669


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't use sterilites but from what *I* know:

I am not going to tell you which ones to buy but will give you some general info to help:

-10" dome is almost always better...dome *not *cage or too much heat eacapes before it hits the cage and make sure it's for use with a CHE
-most ppl on HHC, i think use the ReptiTemp 500R...both are likely fine but you will get more and better answers if you go with the more widely used stuff

Personally, I would go with a higher wattage (100w) CHE just in case I ever expanded my cage. I would just hang it higher over the cage if it was too warm, but that's just me. 60 may be fine in a tiny cage but the lamp would have to be very low.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's difficult to say what lamp will work for a bin as I don't think there are too many that use a bin with a CHE. Being closed in compared to a wire cage, you shouldn't need as high a bulb so the 60watt might be enough. 

Always go with a 10" fixture if you can.


----------



## Kourt101606 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! And I do eventually want to gey yhem both bigger cages. I just got really worried when they both started sleeping more than normal, and I wanted to order as soon as possible! . I'm a little bit of a worry wart.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Just be sure, no matter what cage/heating you decide on, you use a reliable digital thermometer and a thermostat. Those are absolute 'musts' or you will never know the temp and may cook/freeze your critter.


----------



## Kourt101606 (Apr 6, 2011)

I will. The heater we have been using has a thermostat on it and we have been checking the temperature in the cages constantly.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I have my Hazel in a 106 sterilite. She loves it and so do I. I use a 100w CHE in the cage style dome thing. I was told it disperses the heat more than just the domes that point the heat in one area. I have a digital thermometer and finally got a thermostat. Here is the link for where I got mine and I really like it a lot http://www.bigappleherp.com/BAH-1000-Thermostat Hazels house is under a sewing/computer table that has a spot I can attach the clamp of the bulb holder on so it's not right on top of the house. This set up works great for me and I hope that helps you.


----------



## Kourt101606 (Apr 6, 2011)

mcwojo said:


> I have my Hazel in a 106 sterilite. She loves it and so do I. I use a 100w CHE in the cage style dome thing. I was told it disperses the heat more than just the domes that point the heat in one area. I have a digital thermometer and finally got a thermostat. Here is the link for where I got mine and I really like it a lot http://www.bigappleherp.com/BAH-1000-Thermostat Hazels house is under a sewing/computer table that has a spot I can attach the clamp of the bulb holder on so it's not right on top of the house. This set up works great for me and I hope that helps you.


Thanks! I will definitely look into that.


----------

